# Need some facts- will an IB set-up work in a convt?



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok. I need some smart people to weigh-in on this...can I do an IB set-up in a convertible? The real question is...will I be able to get serious output when the top is down? I keep getting mixed responses from my local shops, so I thought I would through it out to y'all. 
Car- 01 VW Cabrio
Equipment - no amp yet, so subs yet - will buy after I figure out if i can go IB or not.

Btw: The sub will be firing forward through the rear seat. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

IB is going to sound pretty weak in a soft top, I've used ported 8''s and 10'' tuned slightly higher than normal combined with bass engines (bass shakers) under the seats in convertables to good effect in the past.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Depends what you mean by serious output. Any convertible with the top down is hard for any setup because cabin gain is next to non-existant. IB, sealed, ported, I don't see the difference.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

rommelrommel said:


> Depends what you mean by serious output. Any convertible with the top down is hard for any setup because cabin gain is next to non-existant. IB, sealed, ported, I don't see the difference.


Good point. ...keep in mind that while I do love some booming from time to time, my first concern is that it reproduce the music accurately at a level that sounds good with the top down.

i guess the real question is how much "louder but still accurate" is a sealed or ported box than a properly executed IB set-up?


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

I think the trick here would be getting the subs sealed between the cabin and the trunk with the convertible top in between them...But then again I'm not familiar with that car.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

Why would the sealed be higher output than the IB? If the sub is good enough, it should be able to do it. Otherwise, if you have a subsonic filter that goes high enough, you could always mimic the sealed response if you were worried about overexcursion.

I don't see anything wrong with going IB, but I like Volenti's suggestion about porting high + bass shakers.

BTW - What are the candidate subs so far? That might help clarify things.


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

I am still not sure about the amp, the EA 15IB looks really good...and affordable! Thoughts?


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

correction - EA IB15


----------



## gjmallory (Apr 13, 2010)

Update- Amp will be eclipse xa1000 mono...picked it up for $89 with shipping. 480rms @ 2 ohms.


----------



## thegreatestpenn (Feb 16, 2011)

if the infinite baffle can be done properly (dunno how the top may interfere when down) then it'll be just like any other ib setup. Output will be lost when the top is down since the bass will go out the cabin, but the notes should still be produced accurately.

But ib is tough, let me stress this. You have to do it right or your setup will sound like trash. Also make sure the trunk is big enough to even accomplish a true ib effect. If not just do a large sealed box


----------

